# Mathematical proof that I will never have a girlfriend



## centrino

Check this out http://en.nothingisreal.com/wiki/Why_I_Will_Never_Have_a_Girlfriend


----------



## Selbbin

If that were true there wouldn't be many couples.


----------



## Johny

Well as long as there's nothing wrong with me...


----------



## jaymusic1992

math aint got nothing on love


----------



## bsd3355

Haha! Funny, I have stumbled across this website many of times in my search for answers! LOL

For some people love will never be found regardless of what attributes they have. For others, the opposite can be said. This guy's math may be right if he doesn't believe certain things or have the right attitude.


----------



## jon 29 uk

(that link) i wonder if hes found one yet.....silly man .


----------



## laura024

The problem is that the author of that was spending all that time doing petty calculations instead of making an effort to appeal to girls. Pessimism isn't attractive.


----------



## ozkr

Out of the pool, you're left with those geographically available...
Out of that pool, you're left with those who don't expect you to make tons of money...
Out of that pool, you're left with those who are not possessive, paranoid b****es...
Out of that pool...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I don't know... I think he forgot to carry a two


----------



## TheCynicalEye

laura024 said:


> The problem is that the author of that was spending all that time doing petty calculations instead of making an effort to appeal to girls. *Pessimism isn't attractive.*


Speak for yourself


----------



## Einangra

I noticed the "ones who are beautiful" category. Yeah, men who are a bit 'desperate' need to go for women who are something other than beautiful in all honesty.


----------



## Michael91

Einangra said:


> I noticed the "ones who are beautiful" category. Yeah, men who are a bit 'desperate' need to go for women who are something other than beautiful in all honesty.


Yeah; this popped out at me too. Eliminating 98% of people as too unattractive regardless of their intelligence and personality seems incredibly superficial.


----------



## ozkr

Einangra said:


> I noticed the "ones who are beautiful" category. Yeah, men who are a bit 'desperate' need to go for women who are something other than beautiful in all honesty.


Women who are also desperate? 
(It seems like the running theme here lately is that mutual desperation is the fuel of relationships. I wonder how much of this is spoken from experience and how much out of desperation)



Michael91 said:


> Yeah; this popped out at me too. Eliminating 98% of people as too unattractive regardless of their intelligence and personality seems incredibly superficial.


Well, it's a statistics joke. I don't think this person measured all the variables or took into account all the individual personalities.


----------



## Selbbin

TheCynicalEye said:


> Speak for yourself


F'n ey! I'm pessimistic and my GF finds that attractive, as she's a bit of a dark soul herself. She LIKES that I have pessimistic views and can't stand optimistic people.

So yeah, Pessimism can be attractive to women.


----------



## Classified

He wouldn't have succeeded in discrete math. And the mistakes made in his calculations is part of the problems with sci/med research.

He was doing good until he tried to narrow it down by beauty, intelligence, committed, and likes him back. His numbers are purely guesses at that point. Because every one of the top 2% beautiful women might all reject him leaving the end number at 0. Or they might all be taken already and are in other relationships. 

Now, if he actually did a big random sample, and found out the true 'likely' probability of there being a beautiful, single, smart, and likes math nerds, then he could apply that percentage to the overall population of 18-25 females.

I still like my post here about us being more likely to find ET than a girlfriend.


----------



## Ashley1990

lol life doesnt rely on calculations..dnt be depressed..u will have the prettiest girl as ur girlfriend one day.....


----------



## Milco

ozkr said:


> Well, it's a statistics joke. I don't think this person measured all the variables or took into account all the individual personalities.


_Oh, I get it! I get jokes!_ :b


----------



## uffie

Usually good looking people go out with good looking people. A lot of the times the people who claim they can never find a girlfriend are just setting their standards too high for them to attain. Some people are just not attractive as others.


----------



## ozkr

Milco said:


> _Oh, I get it! I get jokes!_ :b


Jokes are funny!


----------



## bsd3355

Milco said:


> _Oh, I get it! I get jokes!_ :b


lol!

wait... i don't get it:|


----------



## Milco

bwidger85 said:


> lol!
> 
> wait... i don't get it:|


Hate to admit it, but it's a Simpsons quote :um


----------



## rdrr

uffie said:


> Usually good looking people go out with good looking people. A lot of the times the people who claim they can never find a girlfriend are just setting their standards too high for them to attain. Some people are just not attractive as others.


This is the truth to it, as much as it sucks. Another thing, the person may not be aware that they are searching for standards that are too high. There are leagues, but in some cases the lines blur.


----------



## Dialetheism

Pessimism may not be alluring but I'm a sucker for brains. (Ah intelligence that is, not um a zombie like fetish...)


----------



## lazy

i guess it makes sense, he is looking for the girl of his dreams :O


----------

